

Booter - etairl

While travelling across the Internet I found quite a few interesting sites, named as booters. That name might confuse you, so I will make a short explanation: Booter is a service which basically offers stressing your network against heavy bandwidth (stimulating DDoS attacks). First site I came across was http:&#x2F;&#x2F;cstress.net which offers this particular service. Any thoughts on this?
======
Joyfield
[http://krebsonsecurity.com/2013/05/ragebooter-legit-ddos-
ser...](http://krebsonsecurity.com/2013/05/ragebooter-legit-ddos-service-or-
fed-backdoor/)

